# West Bay 10/22



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I have been working on my skiff to add some flounder lights. Water was murky at both places that we tried but managed one decent flounder. Mainly trying to see how they worked and with a few adjustments, I think I will enjoy the new set up. Anyways, we brought our gear to hit some lights on the way in and the trout were hammering the Yozuri lures. Got two limits with nothing over 18".


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

All the trout we've been catching are all 17+- inches. The big fish haven't showed up yet for us anyway


----------



## Shoalwater63 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Nice fish*

Great fishing, nice trip.


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman (Sep 25, 2013)

Absolutely love that reel. Nice haul. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Agree!*

That reel can cast a "feather". The pictured yozuri lure is pretty light but I could still cast it a long ways with no backlashes.



TheBeardedFisherman said:


> Absolutely love that reel. Nice haul.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah it's by far the smoothest reel I have and I also own a concept c. My lews Inshore isn't do to well after 3 years so hopefully this one will last alot longer. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice dude! Is that an FTU green rod?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Yep.*

Yes it is.



dk2429 said:


> Nice dude! Is that an FTU green rod?


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

How do you like that thing? Plan on pairing one up with a Concept C in the near future


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Green Rod*

It's a nice rod. Pretty sensitive and light plus it has recoil eyes. Bought it second hand.



dk2429 said:


> How do you like that thing? Plan on pairing one up with a Concept C in the near future


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice mess of fish


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

I purchased that real about 3 months ago at FTU. I really like it. Have a Concept C also and like it too but the Lews is getting more attention lately.


----------



## bong (May 1, 2012)

What kind of reel is that? I couldn't tell from the picture. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Reel*

Its a Team's Lew Lite.



bong said:


> What kind of reel is that? I couldn't tell from the picture.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bong (May 1, 2012)

GSMAN said:


> Its a Team's Lew Lite.


Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

